# Revision of the pd catheter with exteriorization of the distal cuff.



## szechman09 (Aug 13, 2014)

Can anyone help me with a code for this? 

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS: END STAGE RENAL DISEASE WITH A SINUS TRACT TO HIS PD CATHETER, IT IS THE DISTAL CUFF.

OPERATION: REVISION OF THE PD CATHETER WITH EXTERIORIZATION OF THE DISTAL CUFF.


ANESTHESIA: Monitored anesthesia care with local anesthetic 1% lidocaine


OPERATIVE PROCEDURE: The patient was identified on the operating room table. The abdomen was prepped and draped in the usual sterile fashion. I anesthetized the area with 1% lidocaine. I made an incision on just the anterior skin of the catheter. Opened that up proximally, identified the cuff, dissected the cuff free and then freed the cuff from the subcutaneous tissue. This was lying just outside the skin. At this point, there was a sinus tract which I then placed iodoform gauze packing from the sinus tract into the open wound. The wound was open by 1 cm - 1.5 cm. Once the cuff was exteriorized and there was no significant bleeding, I packed it with Betadine-soaked gauze and a sterile dressing. The patient tolerated the procedure well.


----------

